
Rotating molecules enable near 100% efficient OLEDs - mdf
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/rotating-molecules-create-a-brighter-future
======
2bluesc
What does 100% efficiency mean? Does that mean that for some power delivered
to the LED load there is a (near) 100% efficient conversion to visible light
("photons")? Would that mean the LEDs operate with practically no heat
generation?

~~~
Feuilles_Mortes
Unfortunately this (truly 100%) is impossible ipso facto the 2nd law of
thermodynamics.

~~~
ehsanu1
You're probably thinking of heat engines. Extracting 100% efficiency from a
heat source is impossible. That doesn't mean that near-100% of non-heat energy
can't be converted to another energy type. Eg resistors pretty much convert
electricity to heat at a 100% "efficiency" rate..

~~~
Feuilles_Mortes
Hm clearly I've got some more learning to do about this. Thanks!

------
std_throwaway
But how do they get the light out? Mode density in air is only about half of
what it is in organics.

